# Guh?



## Tewin Follow (May 18, 2010)

Okay, I watched an episode of... _Family Guy_-- but hear me out! 
I was actually surprised.

Brian, the dog, was dating an older (human) woman, but was getting a lot of crap about her age from his family. He stuck with her because she was smart/ funny etc. and had some valid comments about society being stupid about certain topics.
They broke up because he cheated on her and confessed, not the easy-ending of her being senile or whatever.

This is from a show that's normally all "heheheh fart" and interchangeble cutaway jokes, so I was actually impressed.

Inb4FamilyGuydiscussion.

So do you have anything similar to share? Something you've had low expectations for suddenly wowing you? EH?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 18, 2010)

i got bored of family guy awhile ago due to its neverending stupidity and mindless plot tactics, it was funny for awhile but now it's crap imo


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

The only real funny yet smart thing about Family Guy is that it's the most liberal show on all of the FOX networks.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 18, 2010)

I hate family guy. 
My answer was "lolololololololol no"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 18, 2010)

I dont mind the show. Watch it sometimes not very often.
It one of those things dont mind to watch cause its there, but wouldnt miss it if it wasent.
It does have a few good moments, and a few good eposides.


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

Fuh guh. 

I watch it occasionally, but it never managed to impress me much.


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2010)

I find family gut to be hit and miss. Some of it is really funny, while some of it isn't at all, and the jokes either go to far or just suck.

I do love the firetruck wildlife documentary part though


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2010)

I watched family guy a few times many years ago before I'd even heard of it, and I thought it was funny. Now everyone says it's shit.

Did it used to be funny once upon a time or do I just have a really bad sense of humor?



Harebelle said:


> Inb4FamilyGuydiscussion.



Oops, sorry.



> So do you have anything similar to share? Something you've had low expectations for suddenly wowing you? EH?



I do not.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2010)

family guy = funny once


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

Unless I'm wrong, I recall watching that episode years ago back when Family Guy still had some funny parts.


----------



## Tommy (May 18, 2010)

I remember when that show was actually funny. I don't watch it much anymore.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Relevant. V

[yt]BdbnssEZ_Xk[/yt]


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

That was an epic moment in family guy. It does have it's moments sometimes 8V


----------



## Karimah (May 18, 2010)

I love the tiny little nature/racial blurbs they randomly have. Like "DAMN NATURE! YOU SCARY!" on BET. I laughed.

Anything "wowing" me? Nah, I pretty much go in with a good view of what to expect with things.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2010)

The only new thing that really made me laugh was wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> The only new thing that really made me laugh was wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man



Linked because it's epic.


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2010)

I still love Family Guy :3 I have all the seasons on DVD

As to the topic, some 40 year old I met on WoW hits on me now and then. I think she has a kink for younger guys or something, she can be pretty sexually...aggressive. 

But I haven't had anything actually like that episode of Family Guy happen to me.


----------



## Lobar (May 19, 2010)

Aside from the reusing jokes or occasionally blatantly stealing one from the internet (especially season 3) and Seth MacFarlane using Brian as his personal soapbox, I don't have anything bad to say about Family Guy.  It's still pretty entertaining.  I think it's just cool to hate it now.

Futurama is much better for impressively touching moments, though.


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

I have a feeling this tread will be victim to shitposting.

(Transforms into a car) Rum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 19, 2010)

_American Dad_ is far superior to _Family Guy_, and I really wish the television watching world would recognize it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 19, 2010)

One of my fav episodes was where Stewie was beating up Brian saying wher's my money...


----------



## Wreth (May 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3liFB8g-6As


----------

